# Is this Pixel error/defect in my new Asus IPS ? pls help !



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello all..,

Making this new thread with much haste & anxiety..
Got my new 23" Asus IPS LED panel for 17k just about a week back. I did notice this on the very 1st time I switched ON the monitor but ignored it as I'm completely new to the LCD/LED world.. (been with CRT's for past 18 yrs)

What have I noticed ? Once the monitor is ON and I have a dark black background (like the one that appears on the windows dual-boot OS selection screen).. I see an area at the bottom right corner of the screen near the power ON button that is very brightly lit with a white light apart from the rest of the screen..

pls. see attached pic below.. I have marked the area in red..

Read about dead/stuck pixels online.. but I believe / hope these appear usually as a white or black dot on a dark / white background respectively.. but in my case, the entire arc like area is brightly lit..

Alternatively, when I'm on a high contrast white background, this area has a "very very very" (i might be wrong) slight tinge of a blue shade...

This white area is not visible when on any other colored background..

opinions ?

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/108/asusy.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

Take a pic using a cam and show us, we need to see the actual pic.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 17, 2011)

The bottom right corner alone focused..

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/6708/17102011119.jpg

The entire screen..

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3343/17102011121.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2011)

i think the part where its little bright than the rest of the screen is due to heat or magnetism...also see if you have placed anything magnetic near the monitor...like speakers or something


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like backlight bleeding, theres nothing you can do about it, maybe ask for warranty, LCDs suffer from this problem a lot, mine bleeds like a stuck pig.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2011)

Isn't that regular backlight bleeding. Affects most LCDs. A case of bad luck. Not sure if it is a point worthy of a replacement.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 19, 2011)

Off note, mine is a LED monitor.. Is backlight bleeding common on these as well ? To what extend do manufacturers give replacements for backlight bleeding.. ?
P.S: This piece is just 2 weeks old.
Can anyone guide me on this please ?

If this is left as such, would it result in a long term damage ? in which case, I will need a replacement ! after having spent 17 thousands !


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 21, 2011)

guys no one to help me out on this ?????

pls reply !.. how serious is backlight bleeding...

Just read the manual.. and it says. . zero bright dot guarantee.. and a replacement can be obtained when there is >0 bright dots.. does this kind of a 'fault' come under this category ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ You can try to get a replacement, but I hardly doubt over the success rate.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Do companies normally dont give replacements for backlight bleeding ?


----------



## Suvrojit (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I also invited the LG technician two times for this same problem on my monitor & he said since it is a cheap TN panel this kind of backlight bleeding is common. My friend has a 19" LCD monitor & the bottom of his monitor suffers so heavy bleeding you wouldn't believe it. The bottom part of his monitor is like next to completely white. Unless you have an IPS panel which is very expensive this kind of problem will be common on budget monitors. After some days you will get used to it don't worry.


----------

